# Help with D7100 Moving Focus Point Please????



## Ratings

I have spent hours alone with my new D7100 and with a professional  photographer who shoots with Nikons. We cannot for the life of us figure  this ONE Question out. How do you MOVE THE FOCUS POINT (Focal Point) without being in Manual Focus Mode? We can do it without a  problem on his Nikon (I think it was a D90). Yes we've tried Page 75 of the manual. It does not work.

I will further  clarify: If we put the camera in Manual Focus, it allows us to move the  focus point around both while viewing the Monitor screen in the INFO mode  and while looking in to the camera viewfinder. We CAN see the  highlighted focal point and move it around with the d-pad.

But we cannot do this in the Auto-Focus mode. And, YES WE ARE in AF-S (single servo auto-focus).

I would be so incredibly grateful for help in resolving this incredibly challenging issue.

I have searched the manual high and low and cannot find the solution. I have even contacted Nikon but all they did was refer me to page 75!

Thank you!
Ratings


----------



## Mach0

I don't have the d7100 but you need to check what focus mode you are in. Single point etc. make sure your lock isn't on. On the back of the camera should be a switch with and L for lock


----------



## SCraig

IT doesn't matter whether it's in AF-S or AF-C you can move the focus point in either mode.  I do it frequently on my D7000.  You will have to disable that focus tracking stuff though.  Change the Autofocus Area Mode to Single-point AF (which is NOT the same as AF-S mode).

Also, as Mach0 said make sure that the focus point lock isn't on.


----------



## greybeard

Make sure the focus point lock is not engaged, little lever on the back.  This might be the problem.


----------



## Tailgunner

First make sure the focal point is unlocked. You do this by moving the lever on the D button from "L" to the "Dot." Once unlocked, you can use the Direction button to move the focus point. 

If your D7100 is set to 11pt or 51pt focal points etc and in Auto focus, you will need to switch to a single focus point. Just hold the center button on the AF/F lever on the bottom left of body with one hand, and use the F-Stop button to switch from Auto to 5 in the view finder with the other hand.


----------



## Ratings

Thank you Greybeard, Scraig & Mach0.. thank you soooooo much!!!! I did it. I figured it out with your help. FYI - I had single servo AF-S. I had the Unlock position and focus tracking Off. What I couldn't figure out if anyone else is reading this, is this: When you depress the Focus Mode Selector (M or AF), you can select AF-C, AF-S and AF-A by turning the Main Command Dial on the Back of the camera BUT IF YOU TURN the Sub Command Dial on the front of the camera when you depress the Focus Mode Selector, you can get the SINGLE POINT!!!! Only then can you move the Focus Point. Thank you all so much!!! Even Nikon sent me to page 75 which was not the answer! The simple answer is that the camera must be in Single Point Auto Focus Area Mode!


----------



## Ratings

And thank you Tailgunner!!! I got there before I read your post but you are SPOT ON!!!


----------



## TheLost

While this document is for the D7000 it will also apply to the D7100..  I would suggest reading it 

http://www.pixelfinesse.com/_docs/D7000_AF_Explained.pdf


----------



## LizzyBell

Tailgunner said:


> First make sure the focal point is unlocked. You do this by moving the lever on the D button from "L" to the "Dot." Once unlocked, you can use the Direction button to move the focus point.
> 
> If your D7100 is set to 11pt or 51pt focal points etc and in Auto focus, you will need to switch to a single focus point. Just hold the center button on the AF/F lever on the bottom left of body with one hand, and use the F-Stop button to switch from Auto to 5 in the view finder with the other hand.




Thank you everyone. I had the same issue and was becoming very frustrated at being referred back to page 75. You have helped me solve this also!! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Ginger8

Ratings said:


> Thank you Greybeard, Scraig & Mach0.. thank you soooooo much!!!! I did it. I figured it out with your help. FYI - I had single servo AF-S. I had the Unlock position and focus tracking Off. What I couldn't figure out if anyone else is reading this, is this: When you depress the Focus Mode Selector (M or AF), you can select AF-C, AF-S and AF-A by turning the Main Command Dial on the Back of the camera BUT IF YOU TURN the Sub Command Dial on the front of the camera when you depress the Focus Mode Selector, you can get the SINGLE POINT!!!! Only then can you move the Focus Point. Thank you all so much!!! Even Nikon sent me to page 75 which was not the answer! The simple answer is that the camera must be in Single Point Auto Focus Area Mode!


Yes, thanks to all...including the person who asked. I have been battling with this since I got the camera & it didn't seem to have a solution anywhere, least of all the manual. Love Nikon - not so impressed with their manuals! Anyway, I tried it & it works for me 
as well!


----------



## MadeMawa

Hi there, 
I am using D7100, just got it yesterday. First I got confuse with this as well. But finally I found it...
1. You need to twist the ring at OK button from L to dot (.)
2. Change the focusing area from wide to single dot by pressing the focus button and thumb scroll.
3. Change the focus type from Auto to other type by pressing button at AF/M ring. At same time use front scroll (right fingertip) to change the focus type.
The AF/M button located at left fingertip if you hold the camera (ready shot position). left side of the lens. 
4. Move your desire location of focus by using 4ways button.

Good Luck guys.
Mawa - Bali, Indonesia.


----------



## KmH

Better late than never.


----------



## TonyWhats

Thanks for the help with this issue. Took me a while but I got it, and the simplest thing was I did not realize the 4 way button was how you  navigate through the focal points!



MadeMawa said:


> Hi there,
> I am using D7100, just got it yesterday. First I got confuse with this as well. But finally I found it...
> 1. You need to twist the ring at OK button from L to dot (.)
> 2. Change the focusing area from wide to single dot by pressing the focus button and thumb scroll.
> 3. Change the focus type from Auto to other type by pressing button at AF/M ring. At same time use front scroll (right fingertip) to change the focus type.
> The AF/M button located at left fingertip if you hold the camera (ready shot position). left side of the lens.
> 4. Move your desire location of focus by using 4ways button.
> 
> Good Luck guys.
> Mawa - Bali, Indonesia.


----------

